# Ubuntu sur DD externe



## lepetitpiero (2 Décembre 2009)

Bonsoir,

J'envisage d'installer Ubunttu 9.10 sur un DD externe.

1) Est-ce possible?  
2) Y a t-il une procédure spéciale?
3) Je suppose que là Bootcamp et rEFIt (un truc dans ce genre) utile ou pas?

Pierre


----------



## estcethomas (3 Décembre 2009)

oui c'est possible, mais vue que c'est un peu long j'ai pas envie de tout retaper (tu ne m'en voudras pas j'espère ) donc je vais juste te donner un lien. Va voir ce qu'a dit Samou le 29/04/08 à 22H55.
J'espère t'avoir répondue.


----------



## lepetitpiero (3 Décembre 2009)

Bonsoir,

Merci pour toutes ces infos...  j'avoue que je nage complètement...  je verrais ça lorsque j'aurais reçu mon imac...  Ca semble bien plus compliqué que de l'installer sur la partition interne. 

Si ça se trouve je me contenterais de virtualisé le tout...


----------



## estcethomas (4 Décembre 2009)

lepetitpiero a dit:


> Bonsoir,
> 
> Merci pour toutes ces infos...  j'avoue que je nage complètement...  je verrais ça lorsque j'aurais reçu mon imac...  Ca semble bien plus compliqué que de l'installer sur la partition interne.
> 
> Si ça se trouve je me contenterais de virtualisé le tout...



Ben tout dépend ce que tu veux faire dessus, moi je sais qu'ubuntu je l'ai sur une clé bootable et c'est bien pratique comme ça je peux booter dessus sur tout les ordis.


----------

